# Douglas F. Kelly - Systematic Theology Volume 1



## Mayflower (Sep 18, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the next book and/or auther ?
Systematic Theology Volume 1 
Grounded in Holy Scripture and understood in light of the Church
Douglas F. Kelly 
CFP | Systematic Theology Volume 1: Grounded in Holy Scripture and understood in light of the Church | Douglas F. Kelly


----------



## nicnap (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr. Kelly is a very godly man...I loved his classes dearly. He is very knowledgeable...and yet very humble. I have been waiting for this come to press.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 18, 2008)

nicnap said:


> Dr. Kelly is a very godly man...I loved his classes dearly. He is very knowledgeable...and yet very humble. I have been waiting for this come to press.


Do you know how many volumes it will be ?


----------



## nicnap (Sep 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, I do not. Maybe 3 or 4? I left RTS before he finished...actually, he was still working on the first volume. Sorry.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 22, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Kelly is a very godly man...I loved his classes dearly. He is very knowledgeable...and yet very humble. I have been waiting for this come to press.
> ...



At this point it is projected at three volumes (I say projected because originally there was only going to be one volume).

CT


----------

